# costs for renting grazing out for sheep?



## galacasinoking (8 September 2011)

does anyone know how much to charge per week for someone to graze their sheep?


----------



## martlin (8 September 2011)

around my way it is roughly £100 per acre per grazing season, if the grazing is decent.


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2011)

I think we used to get about £1000 a year seven years ago for 20 acres - some of which had rushes..

I bet that sounds great to horsey people, but I must add that the sheep improved the land, whereas horses most certainly do not!


----------



## martlin (8 September 2011)

Honey08 said:



			I bet that sounds great to horsey people, but I must add that the sheep improved the land, whereas horses most certainly do not!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that! I get quite a bit of free sheep grazing around here, horsey people come and ask if they can ''borrow'' some of my sheep to tidy up their paddocks


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2011)

I've asked to borrow sheep a few times, but a lot of people couldn't be bothered moving them!  We have way too much grass.  Ended up making haylage when we didn't even really want it!


----------



## Choccie (8 September 2011)

We pay £300 for 12 acres, and we have to 'sheep proof' it.


----------



## Maesfen (8 September 2011)

We (the area) get a lot of sheep down from Wales it only being a stone's throw away.  Last I heard it was something like 50p per sheep per week and they have to sheep proof the fencing themselves plus check them daily.  

OP, do make sure they have public liability insurance, sheep getting out are a nightmare and can cause a lot of damage which you don't want to be responsible for.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 September 2011)

We're in East Devon and our tenant sheep farmer pays us £500 annually for 10 acres all year round whether or not sheep are actually grazing at the time.


----------

